# Cooling fan question...



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

Can I gain more power by removing the clutch fan off my Ka and replacing it with an electrical fan? Just a random question... :thumbup:


----------



## Lost_DriFter (Jan 29, 2006)

Polah Bear said:


> Can I gain more power by removing the clutch fan off my Ka and replacing it with an electrical fan? Just a random question... :thumbup:



indeed u will but i heard bad reviews about the electric fans but yea ull gain power by removing the clutch fan (less strain on the motor) electric fan is a space saver too :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

Lost_DriFter said:


> indeed u will but i heard bad reviews about the electric fans but yea ull gain power by removing the clutch fan (less strain on the motor) electric fan is a space saver too :thumbup: :fluffy:


Cool! I will be using an electric fan off a newer passat. it lines up almost perfect over my radiator and the fan blade diameter is bigger then my clutch fan. What problem could an electrical fan cause other than not blowing enuf air?


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

electrical failures..but, if you do it right it'll be just fine..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

perma cool has a single 14" fan. It's about 100 bucks (junior bacon cheeseburgers for all us fat people) and flows about 1800 cfm. not bad IMO.


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> perma cool has a single 14" fan. It's about 100 bucks (junior bacon cheeseburgers for all us fat people) and flows about 1800 cfm. not bad IMO.


what is cfm? 

How much cfm is my clutch fan pushing?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Polah Bear said:


> what is cfm?
> 
> How much cfm is my clutch fan pushing?



CFM is how air is measured. Most commonly found on Carburetors (sp?) Generally more air the better. I'm unsure about the stock fan. I do know that heavythrottle.com used that 14" perma cool fan with a koyo on their SR to keep it cool.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

There really isn't a disadvantage to switching to an electric fan if you don't screw up the wiring and short it out. It's lighter, frees up a few horsepower, quieter, takes up less space, and will likely cool better than stock.


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> There really isn't a disadvantage to switching to an electric fan if you don't screw up the wiring and short it out. It's lighter, frees up a few horsepower, quieter, takes up less space, and will likely cool better than stock.


Ok...so I keep hearing about the wiring. What is the best way to wire it up? I was thinkin of using a thermostat switch vs relay/ign or relay/rocker switch.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Polah Bear said:


> what is cfm?


cubic feet per minute


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Polah Bear said:


> Ok...so I keep hearing about the wiring. What is the best way to wire it up? I was thinkin of using a thermostat switch vs relay/ign or relay/rocker switch.


Well, you could wire it up so it can be operated manually..use the "sticky" to get an idea of it better..but basically, if you know how to wire a radio from scratch, same thing, just a power cable to battery(or any major power point, such as the fuse box), include a inline fuse to it, a ground cable to a good chassis ground(some people do it to the battery, but a chassis ground is beter IMO), and a toggle switch(on-off) in either of the wires(better to do power)..simple..how you wire it and place it is up to you..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

battery power aint free

use a relay and a thermo switch please! inline switch is dodgy.


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

Joel said:


> battery power aint free
> 
> use a relay and a thermo switch please! inline switch is dodgy.


Exactly my thought....thanks everybody!


----------

